# Visa and Language related question.



## nkundaria (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello Friend,

I am Indian IT professional. I was working in Germany on work permit Visa type D from 30-Nov-2013 to 19-July-2015. I was in Germany with my wife and a Kid. My family are on dependent visa. We ware back to India after completion of my assignment and surrender our Visa. Right now again my company is asking me to go Germany for another assignment and I have few question where I need your expert advise.
1. My wife was asked to learn Germany when we were in Germany by government authorities. She had done her level-2 while we were in Germany but after coming back to India she left learning. Is there any issue to get Visa again if she had not complete her German language classes? 

2. We are planning for kid. Is she allow for Visa if she is pregnant? 

Thanks!
Nirav.


----------

